# whats there to do



## lillylou (Oct 6, 2011)

I am a expat from england and now living in egypt hurghada for the past two years, am wondering whats there to do for the expats over here??? r there any communities????? i amhalf egytian and half english single as a bird and no kids or man....what a life


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum Lillylou

I am sure someone who lives down that way will pop by with a huge list of activities

Maiden


----------



## lillylou (Oct 6, 2011)

well lets hope so??? and i hope its quick quick quick


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

well all I can suggest is

beach and diving lol


----------



## lillylou (Oct 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> well all I can suggest is
> 
> beach and diving lol


yeh well suppose i could always do that again?? fanx for the advice there maiden


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When I lived in Hurghada, the main activity was beach, or sitting outside a coffee-shop, people-watching.
Now you've got the new Marina for the evenings.... usually something to do there.
I'm surprised, as you've lived there 2 years, that you haven't found something to do.
The only expats I knew would meet at the coffee shops regularly.... no expat clubs or anything!
A lot of people move to Hurghada thinking it'll be like a permanent holiday and find it boring, when the "permanent holiday" feeling wears off!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

There is plenty on offer here in El Gouna but that is 30 minutes drive away. I know there is a group that learn Latin Dance in Hurghada as they join us for party nights in El Gouna. I think they are still meeting in Friends Bar in Hurghada Marina on a Friday night around 10pm. They learn Cha Cha Cha, Salsa, Merengue, Tango, etc.

If you are interested in diving Emperor have a Divers Night every Thursday at Shade Bar in Hurghada Marina. The staff and guests meet around 7.30pm for a LE50 buffet (book in advance with Emperor). Our Gounie Gangsters Dive Club often join them on a Thursday night.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> When I lived in Hurghada, the main activity was beach, or sitting outside a coffee-shop, people-watching.
> Now you've got the new Marina for the evenings.... usually something to do there.
> I'm surprised, as you've lived there 2 years, that you haven't found something to do.
> The only expats I knew would meet at the coffee shops regularly.... no expat clubs or anything!
> A lot of people move to Hurghada thinking it'll be like a permanent holiday and find it boring, when the "permanent holiday" feeling wears off!


While i was working everything was ok....but once i stopped working OMG did life become boring....after you have lived there for awhile the beach is no longer interesting and most of the time in the summer it is to hot to do much during the day and there is only so much people watching that you can do...yes the new marina is very nice but once again it is mostly just eating or drinking and people watching.Was glad to leave to be honest and get back to living a normal life again.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

It's actually about the friends and the people not the places. Places (even the most amazing) loose there initial wow factor.
People make the place.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> It's actually about the friends and the people not the places. Places (even the most amazing) loose there initial wow factor.
> People make the place.


And what, wow factor would that be exactly !!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Now your being argumentative for the sake of it ;-)

Even Cairo has a wow factor the first time you come - then you end up going "native"  and dont notice things cus they become the norm.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Now your being argumentative for the sake of it ;-)
> 
> Even Cairo has a wow factor the first time you come - then you end up going "native"  and dont notice things cus they become the norm.


LOL, don't you mean the " oooh my god " factor.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I actually mean any place "even a tropical island" - Disneyland - grand canyon - Paris etc etc

You get used to your lifestyle and the area where you live as the norm and you take it for granted. 

Kids think every kid in the world does what they do as normal


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Lillylou, I've been in Hurghada about a week and a half. Here in Egypt to improve my Arabic, but finding Hurghada a little bit boring as well, but mostly cus I don't know anyone yet. I mostly go for runs and cycle rides to entertain myself as I don't know anyone yet. Oh and go in the tourist shops and ask for things that they don't have - like useful things like stamps and flyswatters. I have a couple of things on my to-do list, like I would like to get a blow up boat (or airmatress) and eat a pomegranate right out in the sea (but then I'm a lil paranoid about sharks). And I want to go fishing in a dinghy boat (but then I'm scared of the sheer number of men down in the fishing area). When I'm bored enough I'll get the guts.  Anyway, I don't know what kind of stuff entertains you, but if you're bored, I'd be happy to meet up and do something while I'm around. I'm only in Hurghada for a couple more weeks, as I'm thinking of heading up to Alex. I want a city and stormy sea and maybe more people.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I could not imagine living in a place like Hurghada/el gouna, Sharm/Dahab/Taba etc for any long period of time. Great for a holiday, but holiday's end, which is a good thing.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

lillylou said:


> I am a expat from england and now living in egypt hurghada for the past two years, am wondering whats there to do for the expats over here??? r there any communities????? i amhalf egytian and half english single as a bird and no kids or man....what a life


Whatever happens : Stay away from the Visahunters. Anybody there can be a visahunter. And in the recent events , You'll meet a lot of them.

You make your own excitement , try to do what you enjoy most , and try to find Communities who have the same interests around you


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Try Lotus ladies group, Hurghada Marina, alf Leila coffee shop 3 to 5pm every Wed. They have knowledge of lots of activities and do charity work too. Even if it's not your thing, going to a ladies group, it's a good way to meet people. 10 of us have just come back from rocky Valley eco camp after a 2 day trip. Lotus go to Sharm el Naga every Monday to snorkel.
A nursery is asking for after school teachers for crafts/music and other stuff.
If you can sew then you would be a great help at the orphanage sewing centre, or for other jobs related to the orphanage. It's newly set up and a lot of help is needed and appreciated. Blue Moon animal centre use volunteers for dog walking etc.
There are often bands/live music on in the Marina, tonight and Sat.
Every year we have a Hurghada's got Talent, help is always needed there, from designing posters to setting up stage and judging.
every sat there is a volunteer clean up group who go somewhere for a couple of hours to clear the rubbish, with the help of Hepca bins. 
We also do underwater clean ups if you dive.
The German consulate hosts Latin dance classes every week, then you can go dancing at Retro or Friends bars on their Latin nights.
There is an ice skating rink in Ali Baba hotel. 
Bowling in El Kawser, behind Sindbad.
International Quiz night, 9.30 pm at Friends in the Marina, English run. 
If you are Muslim and this doesn't suit, there is a new Muslim womens group set up by a friend of mine.
Sometime in the future we will be putting on an Opera in Hurghada with professional singers and ex professional/amateur chorus and dancers. Help will be needed making costumes, looking after children, painting and moving scenery, making tea lol.
If you find a copy of Red Sea Bulletin ( hotel/bar/restaurant/coffee shops) it will list many of these events.
We thought setting up an orientation for newcomer to Hurghada may be a nice idea, where to shop, basic translations/availability of food stuffs, costs of buses and taxis etc sort of thing. A list of good taxi drivers is being compiled now, recommendations for the list very welcome.
Hope this is some help.
Helen


----------

